# Victorian times are here again



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Victorian times are the retro future out of the corona crisis. People nod with their head instead of shaking hands, snobbish distance ought to be maintained in relation with the plebs, handkerchiefs are obligatory for the elite, one should always keep a perfumed handkerchief close to the face in order not to breath in unwanted smells & illnesses and hurrah to the walking cane that enables one to preserve the minimum distance with the riffraff.
Are you deep in your heart a Victorian ? :tiphat:


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

TxllxT said:


> Victorian times are the retro future out of the corona crisis. People nod with their head instead of shaking hands, snobbish distance ought to be maintained in relation with the plebs, handkerchiefs are obligatory for the elite, one should always keep a perfumed handkerchief close to the face in order not to breath in unwanted smells & illnesses and hurrah to the walking cane that enables one to preserve the minimum distance with the riffraff.
> Are you deep in your heart a Victorian ? :tiphat:


Unfortunately if we look back to Victorian times I'd probably be at the other end of your cane :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I honestly would not mind if after all this, we do not go back to handshaking, hugging and kissing on the cheeks as routine greetings. And social distancing is fine too.

I think for the first time in my life I have come through a winter without having even one nasty cold.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Colds and flu are way down.

But I miss the human contact... and I'm not even gregarious.


----------

